# Pix from ECC - Carbon Gladesman - microskiff exclusive.



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

70-75 lbs per the manufacture...


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Its so badass!! You've got to pick it up, its unreal.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

freaking awsome, is it the whole boat or just the cap?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That is sick!!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow. Carbon top And see thru hull!!!!
[smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif]


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

If you have been around the skinny water industy for a while now you know the name Carbon Marine. East Cape and Carbon Marine are working on a top secret project to be released very soon so stay tuned...
YES, it's ALL carbon and more.

Kevin


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Great idea! With the weight savings, how much weight will need to be added to the front (bigger fuel tank or actual weights) to balance the engine? Keep up the good work.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

No engine, pure NMZ!!!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

That's so sick for a whole gladesmen hull just under 75 lbs! That'll looks good with my shiny black merc 2-stroke with all back out grabbar, poling platform, TomC electric jackplate, trimtabs, pushpole holders, the LOOP CM pushpole, and CM tiller extension like a "NAVY SEAL" theme with black ram-lin trailer. It will be bad to the bone gladesmen ever!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

it will be really light and really strong, but will it be really hot? is it going to be hard to fish on hot sunny days?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> it will be really light and really strong, but will it be really hot? is it going to be hard to fish on hot sunny days?


No, the carbon doesn't have the mass to hold heat, it may get warm in some areas, but not that bad.

Awesome looking cap but, Joe sure has let himself go...


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

that boat will be sweet!! that deck looks like a huge surf board  looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

> That's so sick for a whole gladesmen hull just under 75 lbs! That'll looks good with my shiny black merc 2-stroke with all back out grabbar, poling platform, TomC electric jackplate, trimtabs, pushpole holders, the LOOP CM pushpole, and CM tiller extension like a "NAVY SEAL" theme with black ram-lin trailer.  It will be bad to the bone gladesmen ever!


If you put all that stuff on this boat you have defeated the purpose of it being so light 
Like was stated above, pure NMZ


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

> > That's so sick for a whole gladesmen hull just under 75 lbs! That'll looks good with my shiny black merc 2-stroke with all back out grabbar, poling platform, TomC electric jackplate, trimtabs, pushpole holders, the LOOP CM pushpole, and CM tiller extension like a "NAVY SEAL" theme with black ram-lin trailer.  It will be bad to the bone gladesmen ever!
> 
> 
> If you put all that stuff on this boat you have defeated the purpose of it being so light
> Like was stated above, pure NMZ




Most of that can be and already is available in Carbon Fiber!  

The skiff is way too tippy, but with the magnets (like the super trains) they are going to use this thing will draft 1" and be as stable as a piece of plywood!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

That's crazy guys!!!   
Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

I love to see all of the new ideas out there but it just makes me spend more $$$$$.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm curious as to how hull stability will be affected by the lack of hull weight.
Less hull weight will mean that it will be easier to shift the center of gravity.
That could make for some "tippy" moments...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I'm curious as to how hull stability will be affected by the lack of hull weight.
> Less hull weight will mean that it will be easier to shift the center of gravity.
> That could make for some "tippy" moments...


 i was thinking the same thing  . is that 75 lb's for the cap or the whole boat? if the whole boats 75 lbs it will prolly take flight as soon as it gets on plane   ;D sure nuff better strap it down to the trailer good


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> I'm curious as to how hull stability will be affected by the lack of hull weight.
> Less hull weight will mean that it will be easier to shift the center of gravity.
> That could make for some "tippy" moments...



The stability will be the same or close to it as any boat has a "set" to it.

YES the total weight will be 70-75lbs and why use a trailer when it's truly car-topable or you can get a t-rack for a truck hitch and drop the tailgate and your doing the same thing as a canoe. 
Finally, a micro that weighs less than most yaks! ;D
Also HP needs will be less and it should pole/paddle like a breeze as this was the plan almost 9yrs ago when the Gladesmen was first drawn up...
The cool thing is not the carbon but a new material that hasn't been used in the marine industry till now as we've been working with the company on R&D...
This was also built via infusion and by epoxy! Again, not the norm done by most.
We'll post pics next week of the hull.
Now this opens the door for other things as well...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats impressive kevin, a boat like that weighing 75 lb's   any numbers as far as price goes? hold on... let me sit down first  ;D


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

A carbon Gladesmen. My first thought is, "WOW, that sure will be pretty!" But after my initial excitement, logic kicked in. It sounds like you just further specialized an already specialized watercraft further decreasing your potential pool of prospective buyers. I mean if this is simply a way for you to exhibit your boat building prowess then you just scored a 10 out of 10. However, your example of it’s utility kinda puzzles me. To shorten a long reply…you are basically proposing super light, car topable, no motor, greater than $8,000 alternative to a $700 kayak? 

I used to use a 60lbs square stern canoe that I car toped and kept a 3hp motor in the trunk with all of my rods and gear. THAT was a hassle but I did it because it was cheap. I can’t imagine spending big coin to go back to that. Anyway though, even with that said I am still excited to learn more about this little experiment. It sounds exciting none-the-less. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

> and by epoxy


Sounds like a Poly vs EPS discussion. Is this the case? If so, you have to be surfer .


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> > and by epoxy
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Poly vs EPS discussion.  Is this the case?  If so, you have to be surfer .


Yes we surf as well. 
But it was epoxy via infusion instead of bag/pre-preg...
Man are times changing and quick. Everyday newer stuff coming to market to make things stronger,lighter, stiffer, easier, etc.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Try standing, walking, poling around in a 'yak  ;D


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Try standing, walking, poling around in a 'yak  ;D


Standing is not difficult, walking is not needed, and poling is simple if you feel like bringing one along. I guess I'm just not into the whole campairing this thing to yaking. Seems like a step backward to me. It's a boat...slap it on a trailer and go! With that said, I think the lodge gladesmen is the best iteration of the gladesmen to date. I think I'm just wrongfully comparing it to that. Please do not confuse my statements with bashing though. I do have a lot of respect for the ECC folk. I was just one of those people who was looking for the new gladesmen to go in a different direction. That's all.

So with the weight difference how much less water do you think it will displace at rest and why would that diffenence not result in a reduction of initial stability? I know secondary stability would remain the same if the hull shap remained the same but intial stabilty in this case would be a function of hull displacement right?


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

that's gonna be sick.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

I would love to see this boat!! So the question is How soon before it is finished.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

We'll be done by mid april and should be ready for orders by months end as well.
after we build it we'll be sending pics/info/video to jan so he can post it. we introduced the boat here instead of our own forum due to supporting microskiffs site!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> We'll be done by mid april and should be ready for orders by months end as well.
> after we build it we'll be sending pics/info/video to jan so he can post it. we introduced the boat here instead of our own forum due to supporting microskiffs site!



You guys should put ad's on the site too!
lol

This looks like it's going to be slick!!

Keep up the good work over at ECC.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

What about the ability to absorb shock from waves,docks  etc..... I worry about pure graphite rods and shattering them on a set up  or on the side of the boat

Are the properties of this material not affected by severe shock???

I am probable behind the times....... and should know this.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

from my know how of skim boarding, carbon boards are lighter but get presure dents and tears from shells and rocks easier than FG or they snap from an impact that FG wouldnt, i think this boat will be pretty sick, but i dont think it will be as durable as a glass boat, i bet the decks will eventually get dinged up and ect. and id hate to se the price tag lol but hey if i had alot of money id prolly get a carbon gheenoe made  but dont get me wrong i cant wait to see this finished and i cant imagine the draft this thing is gunna have...

ohh the places she could go..... :


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

the carbon isn't the only layer of material in there guys and the core is a high density and I assure you it will take the abuse a regular g-man has and more. YEs it will cost more but please show me a 17'6" hybrid canoe/skiff that will weigh 75lbs...

Once we get a little closer we'll let the cat outta the bag but the maker of the "other" material used in this lay-up has already a proven track record in other markets, and we're the first in fishing/boating company to use it so the R&D is going a little slower than we thought. But, I gotta tell you it is damn cool to infuse this material with the epoxy and carbon and then slam,jump,smack the test panels and ohhhh & ahhhh over the results.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

excellent....that answered it


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Kevin how much does a regular gladesmen weigh? And is this the project you guys were talking about when you were talking about the Feenoe?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

hopefully my numbers will come in this weekend so i can place my order  ;D :


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> the carbon isn't the only layer of material in there guys and the core is a high density and I assure you it will take the abuse a regular g-man has and more. YEs it will cost more but please show me a 17'6" hybrid canoe/skiff that will weigh 75lbs...
> 
> Once we get a little closer we'll let the cat outta the bag but the maker of the "other" material used in this lay-up has already a proven track record in other markets, and we're the first in fishing/boating company to use it so the R&D is going a little slower than we thought. But, I gotta tell you it is damn cool to infuse this material with the epoxy and carbon and then slam,jump,smack the test panels and ohhhh & ahhhh over the results.


Good luck with your experimentation! You've got me doing a lot of re-thinking about this thing. Quick question. Are you going with 2oz glass over the carbon as a "scratch coat?"


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> > the carbon isn't the only layer of material in there guys and the core is a high density and I assure you it will take the abuse a regular g-man has and more. YEs it will cost more but please show me a 17'6" hybrid canoe/skiff that will weigh 75lbs...
> >
> > Once we get a little closer we'll let the cat outta the bag but the maker of the "other" material used in this lay-up has already a proven track record in other markets, and we're the first in fishing/boating company to use it so the R&D is going a little slower than we thought. But, I gotta tell you it is damn cool to infuse this material with the epoxy and carbon and then slam,jump,smack the test panels and ohhhh & ahhhh over the results.
> 
> ...



No. ;D

It is however a multi-layers of material though...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

M5® (Magellan Systems/DuPont)
Vectran®
Zylon®
Dyneema®
Spectra®

       ?

       :-?


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> M5® (Magellan Systems/DuPont)
> Vectran®
> Zylon®
> Dyneema®
> ...


nope. keep going.
i'll give you a hint 
it's not being used in the power-boating market but used for the last two years in defense,f-1 racing, and sail


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

polybenzoxazole (PBO)

                  ?

If it weren't for the space and defense research programs,
the latest structural laminates wouldn't exist.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> polybenzoxazole (PBO)
> 
> ?
> 
> ...


True and you kinda got close there. However, we're testing this material for boating and i'm sure the R&D we're doing is helpful as they are working with us on things like deflection etc in hulls and rigidity as well.

i'm sure this new material will have a long history in the marine market as well.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Does it start with an A? Or made from a "rock"?


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Just in time for Easter......an Egg Hunt of materials.


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

The guys who are working with you sure could use some exposure. Why not list their product?  I know what it is they have shown it to all at IBEX. South Carolina is not that far away.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> The guys who are working with you sure could use some exposure. Why not list their product?  I know what it is they have shown it to all at IBEX. South Carolina is not that far away.


1. when were done testing we will.
2. they and we got a press release going
that is why
i'm sure when we do it they will get a ton of press...
we promote alot of companies we work with. if you need proof i can post the youtube channel where we often plug outside vendors of ours.
IBEX was good for them but this will be better.
Hope this helps?
Kevin


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

Just busting your chops. It looks like a cool project. keep us updated. more pics maybe some on the pole or a cool vimeo clip.
Robert


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

better be some microskiff stickers on there


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

So whatever happened to this project? It certainly can't take 6 months to lay carbon cloth in a mold and inject it with resin [smiley=1-mmm.gif]??


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

maybe the super secret new material turned out to be less then they expected? [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

They talk about the "new" material on thier site. Seems to be some good stuff and its made in SC. Brahn GP used it to spank every ones ass in F1 last year. I think every F1 team is probally using it to some extent now. Its similiar to kevlar but is less exspensive. It doesnt shatter as a full carbon would. In F1 the parts would break on impact but not shatter to pieces keeping some of the strength in place.


----------



## Mills (Apr 18, 2009)

[edit]User Registration Agreement
_You agree, through your use of microskiff.com, that you will not post any material which is abusive, hateful, harassing, obscene, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise in violation of ANY law._[/edit]
Forum Admin


----------



## Mills (Apr 18, 2009)

> [edit]User Registration Agreement
> _You agree, through your use of microskiff.com, that you will not post any material which is abusive, hateful, harassing, obscene, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise in violation of ANY law._[/edit]
> Forum Admin


Figures. 
I still say ECC should be making the trip to Stockholm instead of the Russians. *ECC in Two thousand and eleven Baby!*


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1286371422/4#4


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

kevin,
what type of hp will you run with this lite a skiff??


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

kevin,
when can we learn more about the Swell
Steve


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> So whatever happened to this project?  It certainly can't take 6 months to lay carbon cloth in a mold and inject it with resin [smiley=1-mmm.gif]??



Again proof your up to no good bob. The carbon gladesmen is done and was pitied to the side in way of other projects. If you wanted to know all you had to do is contact us and I would've told ya. 


The boat with all the parts came to 80lbs. That was deck,hull,bulkheads,and hatch...
We will get back to it at a later date I promise. Carbon marine and us have been busy and we all agreed to move it to the side.
Tight lines everybody!
Kevin


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It may be sidelined, but can we atleast see a snapshot or 2?


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

> It may be sidelined, but can we atleast see a snapshot or 2?


And the molds too. Everyone loves pictures of the molds.


----------



## salt_life (Apr 7, 2009)

Gladesmens Rock! [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Was one of the other fabrics Innegra?


----------

